# Help with my Clown



## Marinero (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a 3 " Maroon Clown with white stripes for 1 week in my 75 Gal. FOWLER tank. He was healthy when I bought him, swimming around and eating well. I noticed some white "flakiness" on his skin that has spread. Its not on his fins or gills, only the upper portion of his body. I bought a bubble tip anemone yesterday and he has been pushing up into it ever since. He did eat a little but did not really venture to far away from the anemone. His color is not as vibrant as when I first bought him, but he is still moving well.
I don't think its Ick because of the way it seems to flake off his skin. All water parameters are good, ammonia, nitrites-0, nitrates less than 20ppm. All other fish doing well including the snails and hermits. Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

it is probably the clown building an immunity to the anemone but its deff from the the anemone hes just adapting to his environment clowns have to build a slime to protect them self from the anemone they cant just go in right away. as far as eating goes i would and some of that garlique stuff that entices him to eat or throw some live brine in there to get him started then switch to healthier foods because brine isn't substatial. i wouldnt sweat about it hell prbably pull through.


----------



## Marinero (Oct 24, 2008)

dallops_of_polyps said:


> it is probably the clown building an immunity to the anemone but its deff from the the anemone hes just adapting to his environment clowns have to build a slime to protect them self from the anemone they cant just go in right away. as far as eating goes i would and some of that garlique stuff that entices him to eat or throw some live brine in there to get him started then switch to healthier foods because brine isn't substatial. i wouldnt sweat about it hell prbably pull through.


 Thanks


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

That is certainly a good possibility, but i'd like to see some pictures just to be safe.


----------

